# Bee sting remedy



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Well, my 8 to stepped on a bee today. After scraping the stnger out, I decided to make a paste. He said it worked to dull the pain.. I'm inclined to believe he m, since he's not known around the house for being shy about expressing his unhappiness, lol.

I buy bottles of a generic benadryl pill at Sam's club. I believe it's $4.62 a bottle. And each bottle has several hundred pills. I crushed them in a small morter and pestle and added a bit of water to make a paste. Rubbed some on the sting and had him hold it in places using a washcloth with some ice in it.

He's been running around fine for several hours, and now asked to put a little more on for awhile before bed.

Hope this helps someone else out, too!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have used aspirin, and tobacco


----------



## Dan in Ohio (Jul 16, 2005)

Could use plantain too. I tried it last year on a sting and it helped . . . although with herbal type stuff I never quite know if it is psychosomatic or real.  I think I've heard the same thing for comfrey but plantain is way easier to find in the yard around here.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

gel type toothpaste has worked for me.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

goodatit said:


> gel type toothpaste has worked for me.


I bet that has something to do with the baking soda paste method txmex told me about.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Meat tenderizer and water paste... If you read up on it, it's the enzymes in the tenderizer that break down the toxins.... I've used it for years and it works really well.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

try the Baby Teething Gel ,,,,, like Orajel


----------

